# Found Sheep



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 22, 2019)

This morning, we saw animal control trying to catch a sheep. We helped them and she is safely in one of our goat pens away from my goats.  

I live in the suburbs and I don’t know anyone who has sheep. It’s not impossible for someone to have sheep- I have seen horses and plenty of chickens in the neighborhood area. I have posted on Next Door and contacted our local AG services and am waiting for a call back.  I’m not really sure what to do next. 

I am near positive she is in labor. Her stomach is sunk in, udder is full, and ligaments gone.  I have not fed her any grain because I know their diet is different than a goats due to copper (and other things?). She does have hay and water available. Checking on and watching her every hour or so - just like I would my goats. 

If I can’t find her owners, my dad knows someone who raises sheep. In the meantime, what should I do for this girl? Or is that all I can do?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 30, 2019)

As long as she has hay and water you're doing good.
I'd leave her be and just check on her every now and then like your doing.


----------

